# Bradford



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm in Bradford tomorrow with work. Any recommendations for coffee and breakfast near the city centre Premier Inn? Many thanks!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

filthynines said:


> I'm in Bradford tomorrow with work. Any recommendations for coffee and breakfast near the city centre Premier Inn? Many thanks!


Get yourself 2 miles out of the centre & to Saltaire. Tambourine Coffee. Great place, people & coffee. Plus you can pick up a bag of North Star beans. Win, win.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Jez - that might need to be one for the homeward trip.

Anybody got anything I can roll out of bed for?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

filthynines said:


> Thanks Jez - that might need to be one for the homeward trip.
> 
> Anybody got anything I can roll out of bed for?


This is meant to be a good place:

https://www.tiffincoffee.co.uk/copy-of-coffee-1


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks again, Jez. I've ended up lumping for breakfast in the hotel. Not great, but not awful, and I can wander over the road to work in an hour's time!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I ended up skipping Tambourine and I'm now sat in Foundry in Sheffield...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

P.s not coffee related, sleep with one eye open,haha


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Jony said:


> P.s not coffee related, sleep with one eye open,haha


Survived! Though I did walk only from the Premier Inn, to Nandos, back to Premier Inn, out to the court, and then back to my car parked next door to the Premier Inn!


----------

